# Emergency #'s



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I am going to do a road trip from Nayarit to Oaxaca, San Cristobal, Yucatan,Veracruz, well just about all the southern half of Mexico in January, 
and I am looking for a list of emergency phone number for on the roads like: 
Green Angels 
federal police 
red cross 
ambulance or anything like the 911 we have in the USA...Thanks in advance


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> I am going to do a road trip from Nayarit to Oaxaca, San Cristobal, Yucatan,Veracruz, well just about all the southern half of Mexico in January,
> and I am looking for a list of emergency phone number for on the roads like:
> Green Angels
> federal police
> ...


066 is the general emergency number
066 - Police
065 - Medical
068 - Fire
078 - Green angels


----------

